# 2008 Miami Hurricanes Thread



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The season starts on Thursday, August 28 at 7:30pm ET against the powerhouse Charleston Southern.

Robert Marve, the front runner to win the starting job at QB, has been suspended for the opener for the incident that happened in Coconut Grove last year.


> *UM QB Marve ‘upset' by suspension, says dad, but trying to ‘stay positive.'*
> 
> University of Miami quarterback Robert Marve was told on Friday that he has been suspended for the season opener against Charleston Southern, his former high-school coach and others confirmed Saturday. The suspension stems from an incident last year in Coconut Grove.
> 
> ...


Link

Too bad cause Marve needed this game to get comfortable for the following game in Gainesville.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That really, really sucks. So they're just gonna throw a freshman into the toughest stadium to visit in the world in his first game? Jeeeeesus Christ.

I have 0 faith in us winning at UF, but I hope we can at least make it a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, but then again, his backup is a true freshmen and a game against a Division II school isnt gonna give Jacory a whole lot of experience either.

The game right after Florida is @ Texas A&M. That's about as tough a back to back as it gets when it comes to hard places to play.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Yea I mean Marve is growing more in practice than he ever would against Charleston Southern. I'd rather him be out there, but walking out against Charleston in Dolphins Stadium isn't going to prepare you for walking out in Gainesville...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The Canes are actually punishing a player?

This is "The U" we're talkin about...let him play!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

^^You should be glad Randy Shannon is trying to shed that image and leave it up to the Criminoles. 


I'm interested in seeing how Jacory Harris does. You guys will win that game but hopefully he shows his stuff. He was underrated last year IMO. I would have loved to have him in South Bend following Clausen, we are fine with Crist but Jacory is a great QB as well. How is Aldarius Johnson, and Marcus Forston looking? I have also heard Travs Benjamin has looked flthy good. I'm hoping Shannon gets this thing turned around.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Aldarius Johnson was great in the spring but havent heard much from him during summer workouts. Laron Byrd has been getting a bunch of praise too but that has slowed down to in the past couple of weeks. Now its Travis Benjamin who's getting all the praise. He has crazy speed. Fastest on the team in summer timing with a 4.26 40. Shannon doesnt ever give too much away as in who's playing well or not but he's been praising TB a lot. Those 3 plus Thearon Collier are the 4 freshmen WR that will most likely get PT early this season.

Marcus Forston has been a beast. He'll definitely get a lot of playing time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Robert Marve along with running back Damien Berry, receiver Kayne Farquharson, fullback Eric Houston, long snapper Chris Ivory, defensive end Adewale Ojomo and safety Randy Phillips are suspended for the opening game this Thursday.

Robert Marve was named the starting QB, and will be the starting QB after this 1 game suspension, according to Coach Shannon.


> "This Thursday night we'll have six guys, no seven guys that won't be attending the game. Like I said before when I took the job at the University of Miami, we hold old everybody to higher standards than most teams in the country. We have our rules and regulations, as far as curfew, study hall, and doing the right things in the classroom. We won't be having a few guys attending the game for those reasons and we'll move forward.
> 
> "Robert Marve will be our starting quarterback for the season. He will not be attending the game against Charleston Southern. We have two great quarterbacks. The competition was great between the two guys. They did a great job of competing and getting these guys ready to play. Jacory Harris will play in every game we will play this season. Robert Marve will be the starter. We will not have a controversy. When a guy goes in, like Jacory and has a tremendous game, Robert Marve will be the starter. And we got to build depth at that position.
> 
> "Some people may think this is a harsh decision because I'm such a stickler about the little things. But one thing I do know if you do the little things, but you forget about them, they add up to big things and that will cause a lot of problems for your team. As I saw we're going to build a championship team. We're going to do it the right way and we're going to keep enforcing those things to make a better team and better program and always doing the right thing. And like I said before, some schools may not be as harsh as we are, but we're the University of Miami and that's the stand we take."


Link


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks like he learned from Weis last year. Pick a QB and stick with him. It will be interesting though if Harris lights it up Thursday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

According to Shannon, no matter what happens on Thursday, Robert Marve will be the Starting QB next week against the Gators.

Looking forward to watching this game and seeing which young guys step up. There should be a lot as 14 freshmen are listed in this weeks 2-deep depth chart.

Along with those 7 players suspended, Starting defensive ends Allen Bailey and Eric Moncur as well as Starting RT Reggie Youngblood are out.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> According to Shannon, no matter what happens on Thursday, Robert Marve will be the Starting QB next week against the Gators.
> 
> Looking forward to watching this game and seeing which young guys step up. There should be a lot as 14 freshmen are listed in this weeks 2-deep depth chart.
> 
> Along with those 7 players suspended, Starting defensive ends Allen Bailey and Eric Moncur as well as Starting RT Reggie Youngblood are out.


Why is Bailey out? And for how long? That kid is a beast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Why is Bailey out? And for how long? That kid is a beast.


Allen Bailey injured a chest muscle working out over the summer.

He should be back against the Gators. I think they were both cleared to go and could have played but with no practices under their belt they decided to hold them out.

And yup, Bailey is an animal. Kid is 6-4 290, 7% body fat with a 39 inch vertical leap.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jacory Harris great job on the 1st drive - 30 yrd TD run on 4th down

Canes up 7-0


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Baby J for the TD! 14-0 Canes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Canes win 52-7

Overall a pretty good game for the Canes. Seems like *everyone* played and were rotated in every other possession on offense and almost every other play or series on D.

Jacory did very well in his 1st collegiate start. That was a nice run for the 1st TD and he showed his accuracy, especially when on the move. 16-26 190 yds 1TD along with that rushing TD. He led TD drives on his 1st 3 possessions and really spread the ball around to a lot of players which is something he was known for in High school.

Thearon Collier looked great. He's so quick and shifty. Cooper showed his burst on that 66 yd punt return for a TD. All 5 RB played well.

As for Defense, it seemed like they were rotating players in every other play. At some points we had 5-6 true freshmen in the game at the same time. So that made it harder to evaluate who did well and who didnt. But I thought Sean Spence, Andrew Smith, Spencer Adkins, and Jojo Nicolas all played well.

Still though, everything has to get much, much better to not get embarrassed next week.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Miami looked good. Definitely improved over last year but next week will be a better proving ground for that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Can't wait for tonight. Its gonna be a really, really tough game for the Canes.

Robert Marve will finally hit the football field for the 1st time in over a year since the State Championship game in high school. I hope he isnt too hyped up and doesnt try to hit home runs every down. Just take what the defense gives you and *dont* turn the ball over.

There's been a lot of smack talk from the Gators. The Canes have talked some as well but no where near as bad as what Louis Murphy said. And the whole team still remembers what Matt Patchan said after the game against Virginia last season. Should be a hard hitting game on both sides.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Canes lose 26-3

It was 9-3 heading to the 4th quarter. A lot of good and bad in this game for the Canes.

*The Good*
-Bill Young called a very good game on defense.
-A lot of young guys got a great experience and played very well. Spence, Ojomo, B.Harris and Forston as well as others played well.
-For a 1st start in College, in a hostile environment and playing the #5 ranked team, I thought it was a pretty good showing for Robert Marve. He had 3 or 4 drops by his receivers. That last one by Hankerson would have been a 1st down and he had some running room too. 
-Matt Bosher

*The Bad*
-Special teams were atrocious. Florida's 1st 9 pts all came off of bad special teams. A shanked punt gave UF's offense a short field and they got a blocked punt for a safety.
-Miami ran *0* plays in the red zone.
-Patrick Nix called a very, very conservative gameplan. Nothing but runs and screens. 
-Javarris James getting hurt in the 1st quarter and not being able to return was a big loss.
-That over-ruled call on that 3rd down play was a big momentum shift. It was called incomplete on the field and I cant believe they over turned that when even on the replay it looked inconclusive. And I thought you had to have control of the ball when you hit the ground as well. That over turn gave the Gators a 1st and goal from the 5 instead of a 4th and 9 from just around the 45.
-Removing Marve in the 1st half after he gained so much confidence in the previous drive. Didnt get that.
-Urban throwing int he end zone up 23-3 with just over a minute to go in the 4th, then kicking a FG with 25 seconds left.
-Matt Bosher


Next up: Bye week followed by game @ Texas A&M


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sean Spence GIFs



















He's only 210 right now. I can only imagine what he'll be in a couple of years when he's up close to 225-230


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Just got back from Gainesville....

didn't go to the game, but watched from bars across the street. Can't complain too much...I had a great time, and for such a young team, we fought hard until the last 15 minutes.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I feel a lot more confidently in the direction of your team than my own. The defense in a few years is going to be insane. Nix needs to go.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Shannon didn't mention Florida coach Urban Meyer's name, but implied that Meyer's decision to kick a field goal in the final seconds fired up some UM recruits who called him after the game.
> 
> "Sometimes when you do things and people see what kind of person you really are, you turn a lot of people off," Shannon said Sunday. "Take from that what you want. It helped us more than you will ever know."
> 
> Shannon wouldn't elaborate but he apparently was referring to Florida's field goal with 25 seconds left. The score added another contentious chapter to the on- and off-again rivalry that isn't set to resume again until 2013.





> After Florida ended a six-game losing streak to Miami, Shannon and Meyer exchanged cursory handshakes on the field. Later, Shannon said he heard from recruits who were traveling back from the game.
> 
> "They were calling us and saying, 'I am still coming to Miami. I'm excited about it. Coach, you guys played well," Shannon said.





> The Hurricanes, who were three-touchdown underdogs, trailed just 9-3 after three quarters.
> 
> "We wanted to see where stand at, as far as the University of Miami," Shannon said. "Where are we at compared to the Top 5 teams? Have we closed the gap? I think we closed the gap.
> 
> "Are we a lot better than last year? Yes. Are we a lot better as far as competing and playing hard the whole game and keep fighting? Yes."


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Next up: Bye week followed by game @ Texas A&M


i actually dont mind the bye. i had to wait 'till 2:30AM for their return flight! :azdaja:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol: typical Urban Meyer running up the score. Classless POS.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> "Sometimes when you do things and people see what kind of person you really are, you turn a lot of people off," Shannon said Sunday. "Take from that what you want. It helped us more than you will ever know."


Good quote


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very good win by the Canes today at Texas A&M 41-23.

It was 41-10 before the D fell asleep and allowed 2 TD's in the 4th. 

Robert Marve was very good. 16-22 212yds 2 TD/1INT. 10 different players caught a pass.

Graig Cooper was pretty very good too. 16 carries 127yds 2 TD's.

Our tackling was pretty bad throughout the game and we didnt finish the game out well, especially on D and Randy let them have it because of that. Those are two things we really need to do better.

Next up. Home vs UNC.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gonna be a tough game next week...gotta stop Brandon Tate


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Tate does it all for them. Our tackling has got to improve against them. We missed too many today that resulted in bigger plays for A&M.

TJ Yates, the UNC QB was knocked out of the game so he might be questionable for next week.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice win today fellas. Good luck against UNC, I'll be pulling for ya.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Now I understand A&M isn't a great team, but we showed that Nix giving some freedom to Marve to make plays down field can give big results. Open up the playbook, he's not a RS Freshman anymore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Maybe a QB in the SEC and a couple of others have as well but I cant think of another freshman QB that has had his 1st two starts in two tougher environments like the swamp and Kyle Field, the home of the 12th man.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Maybe a QB in the SEC and a couple of others have as well but I cant think of another freshman QB that has had his 1st two starts in two tougher environments like the swamp and Kyle Field, the home of the 12th man.


Clausen started at Happy Valley and the Big House in his first two games. :smoothcriminal:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Clausen started at Happy Valley and the Big House in his first two games. :smoothcriminal:


Yeah, that's very tough too. And he was a true freshman. Like I said, i'm sure there were others as well too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

....


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Next week we'll see how good they really are. A & M is a bad team. I'm really excited about Marve though. He can play. Hopefully they play him the whole game and stop with the whole 2 QB system.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The UNC game just got a little easier as their starting QB T.J. Yates, is out for 6 weeks with a fractured ankle.

North Carolina QB Yates to miss 6 weeks with ankle fracture


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Canes lose 28-24

Now this was about as frustrating as a loss gets.

We started off looking awesome. 14-0. Robert Marve looked great, our O-Line was created big holes for Cooper, and our WR were getting open.

Then after the 2nd TD, our kicker is only able to kick it to the 15 yd line which Tate ran out to nearly midfield. And on a short field, UNC drives for a TD.

And on the very next offensive drive, after we have just lost a bit of momentum, we take Marve out and put in Harris, after Marve was looking so good and was in a rhythm. This in no way caused us to lose but it killed Marve's momentum and its just dumb to keep on doing this. Marve is going to be a very good QB, leave him in!

We got a FG with Harris in the game, after we 1st went 3 and out but got the ball back on a running into the kicker foul, but Marve wasnt the same until that 4th qtr.

I know a lot will and are blaming Nix again, but our D was freaking horrible. They were getting their asses handed to them early, and could not stop the pass in the 2nd half. We get the lead back up to 24-14 in the 4th qtr, and on the very next drive, our D gives up a 77 yd TD on a 3rd and long. Unacceptable. Then with a little over 3 minutes, we need to stop UNC from driving for the tying FG and we allow them to drive for what turned out to be the game winning TD. Our DB's continue to get torched. Something needs to be done to hide that deficiency.

Up next- FSU


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the defense was horrendous on that last stretch for UNC. i felt like kicking someone. really, they did whatever they wanted on that drive. it was like freaking practice.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Marve looked fantastic when I watched. Why play Jacory Harris? Hopefully ND/Miami meet up in a bowl game. :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Marve looked fantastic when I watched. Why play Jacory Harris? Hopefully ND/Miami meet up in a bowl game. :biggrin:


That would be sweet. It could happen at the Gator Bowl.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> That would be sweet. It could happen at the Gator Bowl.


Thats what I was thinking. We should get 7 or 8 wins and that would put us around gator bowl eligibility. Hopefully we take care of UNC though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Thats what I was thinking. We should get 7 or 8 wins and that would put us around gator bowl eligibility. Hopefully we take care of UNC though.


I think you will. Miami should have. They led the entire way and should have put the game away but they gave up 2 huge plays on 3rd and long which ended up as TD's.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I think you will. Miami should have. They led the entire way and should have put the game away but they gave up 2 huge plays on 3rd and long which ended up as TD's.


Our D against their O isn't exactly giving me confidence. I don't think they can stop clausen and our receivers if he gets time to throw though. That could be a shootout. Who does Miami play next?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Our D against their O isn't exactly giving me confidence. I don't think they can stop clausen and our receivers if he gets time to throw though. That could be a shootout. Who does Miami play next?


It all depends on how good your secondary is. Nicks and Tate are a very good WR duo. Sexton came in and played awesome at QB but who knows if it was a one time thing or if he will continue playing the way he did today.

Miami plays at home against FSU on Saturday.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> It all depends on how good your secondary is. Nicks and Tate are a very good WR duo. Sexton came in and played awesome at QB but who knows if it was a one time thing or if he will continue playing the way he did today.
> 
> Miami plays at home against FSU on Saturday.


Hopefully you take the Criminoles down. I will be watching bits and pieces of it.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Marve is gonna be a stud. 

The defense was a huge letdown. There's no reason they should've lost that game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami loses to FSU 41-39

That was about as crazy a game as i've ever seen.

The 1st half was as bad as it gets, going down 24-3. The Canes made a late charge but came up just short.

But this is all on the D. They had countless opportunities to get back momentum, after the offense had just scored, and they folded every time. They were especially horrible on 3rd down, once again. Last week UNC got their two biggest plays of the game on 3rd downs and today, FSU got a bunch of huge plays on 3rd downs.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

At least Sean Spence showed up on defense, because very few others did. Brandon Harris got abused in every imaginable way. Bill Young calls blitzes often on 1st/2nd down, then consistently put up a 3 man front on 3rd down with no pressure on Ponder. How many times can you get beat on 3rd & 10 or more, before you change things up?

And my goodness, do our receivers eat with those hands? I understand all of them but Shields and Kanye are freshman, but catch the damn ball! Marve needs all the help he can get at this point!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Agreed on the WR.

Sam Shields and Khalil Jones should never see the field. Hankerson should only see it in blowouts.

Aldarius Johnson, Travis Benjamin and Thearon Collier, when he gets back, should be our 3 WR for most of the game with Kayne spelling them when needed. Its time to move on from the WR by committee and start getting these 3 the majority of playing time.

Its crazy that our 3 best WR are all true freshman and goes to show how awful a job we've done in the past in recruiting.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont remember the last time i saw a QB rush for over 100 yards. Thats how bad our D was. mother****ing *****es


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami beats Duke 49-30

The biggest news is that after another bad decision by Robert Marve that led to an INT, Jacory Harris came in and threw for 4 TDs and ran for another and directed an offensive explosion not seen by a Miami Hurricanes team in years.

I, as well as many of us, were on the Robert Marve bandwagon but after dumb INT after dumb INT, i've had enough for now. Like I said, this offense hadnt looked this good in ages. Aldarius "glue hands" Johnson is just that glue hands. I've yet to see him drop a pass and today's game looked like an old Miami Northwestern game the way he and Jacory were hooking up. Jacory better start next week against Wake too.

How about all the true freshman on offense today? Jacory had 5 TD's, Aldarius had a TD, Davon Johnson had a TD, Travis Benjamin had a TD and Laron Byrd had a TD.

For those who still might think we have shot at the ACC division title, we got good news in that Virginia, who's turned their season around after having to kick off so many players, beat UNC today.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Harris looked good. He is the real deal. Hopefully he starts for you guys from here on out. How many picks has Marve thrown lately?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 against UNC, 2 against FSU, 3 against UCF and 1 today


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> 2 against UNC, 2 against FSU, 3 against UCF and 1 today


ouch. Well hopefully Harris can cut down on those.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Maybe Harris is our QB after all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami Hurricanes highlights vs Duke


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This was our depth chart at WR for the Duke game

WR
Aldarius Johnson
Laron Byrd

WR
Travis Benjamin
Davon Johnson

4 true freshman. 5 if you count Thearon Collier in the slot.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> This was our depth chart at WR for the Duke game
> 
> WR
> Aldarius Johnson
> ...


damn thats insane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> damn thats insane.


Yeah, and its not like it was because of injuries or anything like that. The others just ****ing suck.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Yeah, and its not like it was because of injuries or anything like that. The others just ****ing suck.


:lol: I know how you feel in a way. At least you got some guys to build around. How has Forston looked this year?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Forston has been pretty good. He had an arm injury against Texas A&M and was out against UNC but since returning has been solid. The DT's have been pretty good as a whole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice win by Miami over Wake Forest. Today was Marve's day. He was 11-20 for 153 yards and had 9 rushes for 56 yards and a TD. He led a very nice drive to end the game.

The D sucked in the 1st half once again. Wake had over 100 yards rushing in the 1st quarter and over like 150 for the half. The 2nd half was much better as they only allowed 70 yards rushing. Wake only threw the ball 8 times the whole game.

The O-line was horrible today.

Our MVP this year is without a doubt, Matt Bosher. Yeah, he shanks a punt or two every other week but you got to live with those since he does all the kicking. After today he's now 12/13 on field goals.

Up next: @ Virginia who's looked like a completely different team since their bad start and after all their suspensions.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Nice win by Miami over Wake Forest. Today was Marve's day. He was 11-20 for 153 yards and had 9 rushes for 56 yards and a TD. He led a very nice drive to end the game.
> 
> The D sucked in the 1st half once again. Wake had over 100 yards rushing in the 1st quarter and over like 150 for the half. The 2nd half was much better as they only allowed 70 yards rushing. Wake only threw the ball 8 times the whole game.
> 
> ...


We have the ACC in our hands (just like last year), all we have to do is win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What an awesome win by the Canes in Virginia in OT 24-17.

Jacory led us this week. The guy is just a freaking winner. He led that 95 yard drive to tie the game up and almost won us the game with seconds left in regulation. Then we get the ball to start OT and he drives down the field and throws a fade to Aldarius Johnson for the TD. And the D stepped up and forced a fumble which we recovered to win the game.

4th straight win which gives us 6 and makes us bowl eligible. More importantly, keeps us right there for the coastal division championship.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> What an awesome win by the Canes in Virginia in OT 24-17.
> 
> Jacory led us this week. The guy is just a freaking winner. He led that 95 yard drive to tie the game up and almost won us the game with seconds left in regulation. Then we get the ball to start OT and he drives down the field and throws a fade to Aldarius Johnson for the TD. And the D stepped up and forced a fumble which we recovered to win the game.
> 
> 4th straight win which gives us 6 and makes us bowl eligible. More importantly, keeps us right there for the coastal division championship.


Good stuff guys. Our Gator Bowl Matchup may actually happen now. :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Good stuff guys. Our Gator Bowl Matchup may actually happen now. :biggrin:


Yup, but with all these true freshman that we're playing, we could easily slip up again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Up next after the bye week is the thursday night home game vs Virginia Tech, followed by the thrursday night road game @ Georgia Tech. Two very hard games in a row coming up.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

when we missed that field goal to win the game i thought it was over for us. no way we win in OT.

good to see UM came through. the VTech game scares me though. At least Miami will have an idea of how a packed stadium looks like.:biggrin:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What a game! I have no idea how they won that game. Virginia literally gave that one away.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

back to back Thursday night games to end the season...

Beating GTech could win our spot into the ACC title game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We have @ NC St to end the season. If we somehow win these next 2 games then that will be a big time game where you could see these young true freshman over look them.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Canes win their 5th in a row in a tough defensive battle at Dolphin Stadium...

This VTech team is a solid squad, not what they have been in past years, but still a good win.

Next Thursday in Atlanta against Georgia Tech is going to be a test with their offense. We are completely anti-UNC for the next few weeks if we want a chance at a ACC title!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5 game winning streak now :yay:

Our D was spectacular in the 2nd half. 6 sacks for the game, 3 by true freshman Marcus Robinson, and Allen Bailey had the game clinching sack on Tyrod Taylor on 4th down. We also held the to only around 70 yards on 38 carries.

The Offense drove it 3 straight times within the 5, to start the 2nd half but could only get FGs on all 3 drives. They need to finish those drives off with TDs. It almost came back to kill them at the end.

The biggest game of the year for Miami is Saturday when North Carolina heads to Maryland. That game in Maryland is probably UNCs best chance at losing.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> 5 game winning streak now :yay:
> 
> Our D was spectacular in the 2nd half. 6 sacks for the game, 3 by true freshman Marcus Robinson, and Allen Bailey had the game clinching sack on Tyrod Taylor on 4th down. We also held the to only around 70 yards on 38 carries.
> 
> ...


Your defense is fun to watch. They really know how to get after it. Cooper is a very good running back, and there is speed all over the place. You guys are well on your way back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fear the turtle! :laugh:

Great win by the Terps over UNC.

The Canes now control their own destiny in the ACC coastal division.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Good stuff guys. Our Gator Bowl Matchup may actually happen now. :biggrin:


:azdaja:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont know how many here follow Canes BBall but today they signed Durand Scott, one of the top SG in this class out of NY. He chose Miami over UConn and Pitt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The baby Canes got their *** whooped tonight. They allowed over 400yds rushing to that triple option that Paul Johnson and Georgia Tech runs. That was unbelievable.

Still dont get why we go shotgun and pass on 3rd and short or run with Cooper and not JJ. The two times JJ carried the ball in those situations, he picked up the 1st yet we went away from that after it worked.

Jacory looked much more comfortable tonight than Marve. I would love to see what he could do playing a full game. The offense just looks much more fluid with Jacory. 

So no chance now at the ACC championship with 1 game left at NC State, whose been playing much better as of late. A win and its an 8 win season. I think we all would have taken that before the season. 

Heard a crazy stat on the Canes radio broadcast. Of the 70 traveling players tonight, 39 were freshman and sophomores. All those youngsters got a tough lesson tonight.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

So Harris is the QB of the future i'm taking it?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, and I think every Cane fan feels the same way at this point.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Do Shannon/Nix view it that way though? They keep switching these guys in the middle of games like it's going out of style. Any chance they settle on 1 QB or will the flip-flopping continue for a while?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Do Shannon/Nix view it that way though? They keep switching these guys in the middle of games like it's going out of style. Any chance they settle on 1 QB or will the flip-flopping continue for a while?


Shannon said this was how it was going to be before the season started because they were both freshmen and didnt want a situation where one got hurt and the other had to come in with little to no experience.

To his credit, its worked at times, and hasnt at others. But he's stuck to iteven when in the beginning of the season it looked like Marve was the QB of the future, and in the middle of the season, when Jacory was playing great. 

With only 1 game plus the bowl left, I'm sure he'll stick with the same rotation of Marve starting, and Harris coming into the game on the 3rd or 4th series, then going with whoever is hot.

I doubt they'll continue this for next season. They both got their experience.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marve suspended for bowl game vs Cal

Quarteback Marve suspended for Bowl game


> He missed the first game of the season, and now he'll miss the last.
> 
> University of Miami quarterback Robert Marve has been suspended for next week's Emerald Bowl, confirmed his father, Eugene Marve.
> 
> ...


It'll be interesting to see Jacory with a full game of playing time. This is a great opportunity for him to take the lead in next season's QB competition.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What are they saying about Sheldon Richardson(#4 Overall, #1 DT)down in Miami? Up here, they're saying he'll probably end up decommitting to Mizzou and choose between Miami, Arkansas, and Florida.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> What are they saying about Sheldon Richardson(#4 Overall, #1 DT)down in Miami? Up here, they're saying he'll probably end up decommitting to Mizzou and choose between Miami, Arkansas, and Florida.


Miami has been on him for a long time and many think if he did decommit, that it would be to Miami. Miami looks to have dropped Antwan Lowery, a DT from Miami. He was considered a probable Cane committ at some point but it looks like the Canes have cooled on him. Whatever that's because of a good feeling for Richardson, or because of the 2 2010 commits at DT is not known.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Whats the dealio with Nix the OC? Is he going to get canned or what?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Whats the dealio with Nix the OC? Is he going to get canned or what?


Every Cane fan is hoping :gopray:

Shannon says he'll evaluate everything after the bowl game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Up here rumors are strong of Gus Malzahn being a possibility at Miami if they fire their OC.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Up here rumors are strong of Gus Malzahn being a possibility at Miami if they fire their OC.


He'd probably be the preferred choice of the majority of Canes fans.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gus needs to go North to South Bend. :clap:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Gus Malzahn is an amazing coach, and I honestly think 10-15 years he'll be back as our head coach. He's a great offensive mind and recruiter. They day is coming when is almost overkill as an offensive coordinator.

But, yes, rumors out of Tulsa and Northwest Arkansas is Gus Malzahn is a real possibility to Miami.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Marve suspended for bowl game vs Cal
> 
> Quarteback Marve suspended for Bowl game
> 
> ...


I think Marve is gone. If the story Mr. Marve gave is true, you don't think Randy Shannon (even trying to clean up our program) would grant that appeal to our "starting" QB? 

Jacory can push himself far ahead of Marve going into spring ball if he comes out and balls in the bowl game. Hopefully he seizes the opportunity.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Throw it up Ray :rock:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> What are they saying about Sheldon Richardson(#4 Overall, #1 DT)down in Miami? Up here, they're saying he'll probably end up decommitting to Mizzou and choose between Miami, Arkansas, and Florida.


Sheldon Richardson canceled his Miami visit and reaffirmed his commitment to Missouri.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Sheldon Richardson canceled his Miami visit and reaffirmed his commitment to Missouri.


He called Mizzou a "powerhouse".


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

LOL

Oh well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like Marve is gonna transfer according to Shannon


> Rumors that Marve intends to transfer have been raging for the past couple of weeks.
> 
> UM coach Randy Shannon said this week he has not talked to Marve since informing the quarterback of his suspension.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Harris needs to perform well tonight. Not saying he needs to throw for 400 and 5 TDs or what have you but he needs to play well enough to win. Something to build on confidence wise and it would give you a shot to win tonight. I would like to see you guys win tonight but I really don't know. Jahvid Best is one of the top 5 backs in college football and they have good speed all around. Here's to a Hurricane victory!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Smithian said:


> He called Mizzou a "powerhouse".


Compared to where Miami is isn't that a fair assessment? Nothing against Miami because it would be nice to see all the traditional powers back, but I don't think it's debateable which team has been better the past couple of seasons. You guys have Chandler, and Nix (I think thats his name) coming in next year. Chandler is better than Richardson.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Last night's loss was all on the coaching staff. I've never seen worse time management in my life. They had 2:30 seconds with one timeout and they run out of time!? Shannon decides to call a timeout when Jacory threw it out of bounds with :12 seconds left! What the **** was he thinking? It was the most frustrating thing to watch. Not only that, in the first half he did the same thing. They had all three time outs but were content by going in to the locker room with a 14-0 deficit. The thing is, they passed every play but didn't use one timeout! Someone explain that logic to me, please. Just a terrible, terrible coaching job last night. Don't even get me started on how bad Nix is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, it was both frustrating and embarrassing to watch. The clock management to end both halves was unbelievably bad.

Our O-line and play calling were once again abysmal. On 1st down, and a chance to drive t win the game, we call a fade route on 1st down? Something that hadnt worked all game long :nonono:

Then on the most critical down, both the tackles dont even lay a hand on their guy and both meet up at Jacory and they force the fumble :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's some news on next season.


> -As for quarterback Robert Marve, Shannon expects to have a meeting at some point next week. Marve is contemplating his future.


Link


> Running back Shawnbrey McNeal and tight end Daniel Adderley will both be granted releases by Miami to transfer to other schools.
> 
> Miami coach Randy Shannon said Sunday he isn't sure which schools the players will chose. McNeal, who has an ailing mother and a small child to take care of in his native Texas, is believed to be considering enrolling at TCU.
> 
> ...


McNeal had fallen to 4th on the depth chart and with 3 rb's coming in next season, its a good decision for him. TCU would be great for him.

Adderley never played a down for us and was probably never going to.


> Also Sunday, Shannon said defensive back Anthony Reddick - who could have sought to play one more season at Miami if he wanted after missing last year with a knee injury, something that plagued him during his five years with the Hurricanes - will leave with hopes of playing in the NFL next season.


Reddick was never the same after the knee injury his freshman season. Then he blew his other knee out last season. He lost all his speed.


> Running backs Graig Cooper and Javarris James, along with offensive lineman Jason Fox, all planned to ask the NFL for their potential draft status.
> 
> Cooper chose not to send in the paperwork and both James and Fox have said they will be back with the Hurricanes next season.


Link
Dont even know why they wanted to apply. Each of them would have been late draft picks anyway.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Nix has to go. They need to get some one who can implement a spread offense. They have the ideal personnel for it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hurricanes fans can breathe a sigh of relieve. Patrick Nix has been fired.

*Miami Hurricanes fire offensive coordinator*


> Patrick Nix was fired Monday after two seasons as Miami's offensive coordinator, the first significant shakeup to the Hurricanes this offseason.
> 
> Nix packed up his office Monday evening after a brief meeting with Miami coach Randy Shannon.
> 
> ...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Hurricanes fans can breathe a sigh of relieve. Patrick Nix has been fired.
> 
> *Miami Hurricanes fire offensive coordinator*


The scapegoat is gone, now will we actually improve?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

New article with interesting comments by Nix


> ``But there were obvious philosophical differences between coach Shannon and I in offense. I wanted to be a little bit more wide open -- no-huddle, spread out, go for it. And he wanted to be more two-back, conservative. It was a fine line in trying to balance the two. And not that one is better than the other, it's just a different philosophy. Both ways can win, just different philosophies.''


Link

Guess this means Randy wants to go back to a more pro style offense.

For Randy's sake, he better hire an experienced guy cause if that side of the ball doesnt improve, then Randy is next.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Robert Marve has been released from his scholarship


> CORAL GABLES - University of Miami quarterback Robert Marve has been granted a release from his scholarship, but his father said UM coach Randy Shannon has placed strict stipulations on his transfer.
> 
> Eugene Marve said UM will not allow his son to transfer to any schools in the Southeastern and Atlantic Coast Conferences or any in Florida.
> 
> "We don't quite know the rules or how to approach things, but we're going to challenge it," Eugene Marve said.


Link


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Robert Marve has been released from his scholarship
> 
> Link


Nice knowing you, Robert. As much as we all wanted him to succeed, he never bought into Randy Shannon and his system in Miami, and he never became a starting quarter type player. You can't have your offensive leader making so many bone-headed mistakes on and off the field.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hate what he did to the Fins today but Ed Reed is the man. How many safeties can take a game over like he did today?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Zero.

He is the best safety I've ever seen.


----------

